# Culinary Student On-line Collaboration-"HELP"



## schoolchef (Dec 17, 2002)

Greetings All
I am a secondary teacher at a vocational technical high school. I teach Culinary Arts at the school, and I am planning to add a unique segment to my curriculum. I believe strongly that our vocational classrooms focus too much internally, and feel that there is a strong need for diversity, multicultural, and internationally centered courses of study. 

I wish to seek your professional help. I would like to setup a
collaboration of my Culinary Arts students along with another school internationally in the culinary arts field. The objectives are for students to establish a culinary connection outside the classroom, and be able to share recipes, personal goals and aspirations in the culinary industry, exchange cooking techniques, etc. I would like to create a globalized vision of culinary arts, and develop an international mentality of foods and culture with my students. 

I am looking to link up with another vocational school to begin student-to-student collaboration. 

? Q ? Is there anyone who can direct me to a link, company or business, who can help me in getting started with this idea? 

Please let me know whom I can discuss this with to develop this idea into a reality. Thank you so much for your time.
schoolchef


----------



## semperchef (May 28, 2003)

I don't have any ideas to help you out, but I wanted to tell you that is a really cool idea. 

Good luck!
Laurie


----------



## schoolchef (Dec 17, 2002)

Hey thanks so much for the reply! I really wanted to add a dynamic aspic to the curriculum this past year but never really got anywhere with it. Jim had a good idea that I should contact a particular school over-seas and sell the idea. We'll see what happens with that. I'll get it going someday, it's a matter of time!! Happy cooking :chef: 
schoolchef


----------

